# Can I freeze pizza sauce?



## KyMama

I haven't been able to find a pizza sauce recipe that we like, and the boys are always wanting pizza for lunch. However, Sam's Club has a #10 can for pretty cheap. I'd like to take the can and divide it into pint freezer containers. Will it still taste good when it thaws? 

Thank you


----------



## jkhs

I freeze leftover pizza sauce all the time and it's fine. Sometimes I like to freeze it in ice cube trays so that I have the perfect amount for a single pizza when I want it.


----------



## froebeli

I freeze it all the time. It tastes just as good as the day it went into the freezer.


----------



## MDKatie

Think about all those frozen pizzas in the freezer section. If it didn't freeze well, they wouldn't sell well!


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Yep, you can. This is how I make pizza sauce, I buy a #10 can of tomato paste, use waxed paper and a scoop and I scoop out round scoops and put on a cookie sheet with waxed paper, smash them down a bit and freeze. When frozen, I carefully removed them (usually let them thaw for about 10 minutes first.) Put into freezer bags and freeze. When we want sauce, I take one "disk" out and throw in a glass dish and nuke until thawed and then add a little water and spices. For me, this is cheaper than buying the can of sauce. I'm all about cheap!


----------



## KyMama

Thanks y'all. I figured it would be okay, but just wanted to double check before I spent the money.

Kristinemomof3 - I'm all about cheap too, that's why I'm going to try this way. If I could figure out the spices I would definitely try your way.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I usually add onion powder, garlic powder, Italian Seasoning and a bit of sugar if I feel it needs something else.


----------



## KyMama

Thanks! I have all that already so I'll give it a try.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

If you are making homemade and it seems too acidic......put in a small pinch of baking soda. You can always put a second bit in.....but can't take it out, so start small. Doing this help a lot when my daughter was small. Acidic foods would burn her face....she outgrew it about the same time she learned to not get food on her face.....but red welts on the face of a 1,2,3, etc yr old can be alarming, especially when out in public. So the baking soda trick was a God-send.


----------



## Canning Girl

I re-can the Ragu pizza sauce from Sam's. I boil a couple of number 10 cans worth of pizza sauce, pour it in pints, and waterbath it. I feel safe doing this since it is a tomato product. Or maybe I'm living on the edge a little. LOL


----------



## Dusky Beauty

I made a thick and spicy tomato sauce and decided rather than canning it and using up my jars, I spooned it into pizza sized portions into little ziploc freezer baggies and pull them one at a time for pizzas. 

When I want to use it I toss the bag in the microwave on defrost and then spoon or dump it onto the crust.


----------



## shannsmom

Could you freeze it in muffin tins, is that about the amount you would need for a pizza? I am wanting to buy the #10 can of tomato paste and use Kristinemomof3's method! I used to make "homemade" pizzas but used box crust mix...it didn't save much over the Lil Ceasars $5 pizzas! Any easy and cheap ideas for crust?


----------



## froebeli

I make pizza for a church fundraiser we host. The crust is 1 cup warm water, 1 pkg yeast or a scant Tablespoon yeast. Let rest 5 mins then stir in. Add 2 Tablespoons olive oil 1 teaspoon salt and 2 to 3 cups of flour adding half, stir then the other half. Knead for 5 mins adding dried oregano about half way through. After rising once you can then punch down and place in the size ball you want and freeze. Thaw in fridge to use.

I make this in batches of 4 to 6 times the recipe to make 50 some pizzas for our fundraiser


----------



## shannsmom

Thanks, froebeli! That sounds easy enough, and I have everything for it already! I would not have thought to add oregano to the crust, but what a great idea!


----------

